# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  phần mềm tự động xóa file

## anhchjnhnb

*ở đây có anh em nao biết phần mềm tự động xoa file vao thời gian định trước không ??? cảm ơn anh em trước !!
*

----------


## anhdgc

em có nè nhưng em không cho đâu!

----------


## khamnamkhoa

chiều chiều chim vịt kêu chiều ...
ngóng về quê em ruột đau chín chiều....
chiều chiều ra đứng ngõ sau.....
miền tây em gái mau mau gởi phần mền ....năn nỉ mà

----------


## sonseoer001

kaka. từ xin phần mềm chuyển sang làm thơ! hehe [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
phần mềm này em hẽm có, hẽm quan tâm nên hẽm tìm làm gì.

----------


## anhdjen

> kaka. từ xin phần mềm chuyển sang làm thơ! hehe [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> phần mềm này em hẽm có, hẽm quan tâm nên hẽm tìm làm gì.


_________________

làm thân con gái sướng như tiên
cho hay không củng người cảm ơn ..
chỉ đáng thương cho cái thân già ..
cậu em chế nhiểu .. rồi củng không ...(cho)hic hic

----------


## okbebu

em nghĩ không có phần mềm này đâu bác tơn ơi!

----------


## dangvanthao

nếu bạn biết chút ít về lập trình thì có thể viết ra phần mềm đó, chỉ cần mấy câu lệnh thôi. nếu cần hướng dẫn thêm thì pm cho mình qua ym nhé

----------


## superman

> _________________
> 
> làm thân con gái sướng như tiên
> cho hay không củng người cảm ơn ..
> chỉ đáng thương cho cái thân già ..
> cậu em chế nhiểu .. rồi củng không ...(cho)hic hic


có cần dùng phần mềm của hsg không nà! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
em tặng anh 1 cái he!

----------


## chicilonmedia

kaka! hàm ý gì đây! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
em gái có kìa, xin i anh tơn!

----------


## phuongxoan

mình dùng autoit để viết, download chương trình xoá file tự động ở đây (cả code lẫn file exe luôn nhé):
http://www.mediafire.com/?qfiynh4ky4z

----------


## accxaydung

> có cần dùng phần mềm của hsg không nà! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> em tặng anh 1 cái he!


_________________


bắc thang lên hỏi chị hằng ...
thằng em cho mượn của giời ban cho ...(software)
nghe xong chị mới phán rằng ...
thằng em tốt thế lăng nhăng hỏi gì ?
chuyện nầy dễ hiểu mà cưng
em mà so sánh không bằng nó đâu! 
chị hằng nói nhỏ một câu
chú cuội thỉnh thoảng hỏi vay nó hoài ...

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

> kaka! hàm ý gì đây! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> em gái có kìa, xin i anh tơn!


_______________________

bắc thang lên hỏi chị hằng
chị biết cậu í nói gì í không ??
chị mà hiểu ì em chít liền ....
không những như thế lại còn giăng câu !!!

chị nghe hắn nổi tiếng “c++” <-- boy hsg
còn í gì hả? phải chờ điều tra
nhưng c++ hắn được lắm mà
có bài cười tới thấy pà chị luôn! 

chuyện buồn hắn sửa ra cười
hỏi ai có chịu thấu đời hắn không?
anh hùng mới hiểu anh hùng ..
chúng mầy cả đám làm tao củng thèm ....

----------


## giangnt

> nếu bạn biết chút ít về lập trình thì có thể viết ra phần mềm đó, chỉ cần mấy câu lệnh thôi. nếu cần hướng dẫn thêm thì pm cho mình qua ym nhé


________________

*cảm ơn bạn* katarosky truóc nhé ... ok mình se pm cho bạn 

thành thật cảm ơn katarosky

----------


## Sông Hồng

> mình dùng autoit để viết, download chương trình xoá file tự động ở đây (cả code lẫn file exe luôn nhé):
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qfiynh4ky4z


_____________________

cảm ơn katarosky rất nhiều ... hehehe katarosky pro lắm đó ... mình bái phục cảm ơn katarosky

----------


## gaunhoiboom

cái này sử dụng thế nào vậy các bác?

----------


## canhohcm123

> _____________________
> 
> cảm ơn katarosky rất nhiều ... hehehe katarosky pro lắm đó ... mình bái phục cảm ơn katarosky


bạn test chưa mà bảo phần mềm đó pro vậy, có một lỗi nhỏ trong quá trình chọn file cần xóa đấy, mình đã sửa lại.
http://www.mediafire.com/?vnunjtjkuwd

----------


## pizzabon2015

> bạn test chưa mà bảo phần mềm đó pro vậy, có một lỗi nhỏ trong quá trình chọn file cần xóa đấy, mình đã sửa lại.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vnunjtjkuwd


_____________________

bạn nói đùng lắm khi mình test thì khôgn thành công (thất bại)// còn việc thành bại hay không không quan trọng quan trọng ai làm gì cho mình mình cần phải biết ơn của họ đả giúp mình ../ việc cảm ơn trước khi lấy về là chuyện thường làm của mình mà hehehe cảm ơn bạn thêm lần nửa nhé ...

----------

